# Lost Vape Q-Pro Kit



## Timwis (23/11/19)

Hi Ecigssa members, In this review i take a look at the Q-Pro Kit from Lost Vape. The Q-Pro Kit was supplied for the purpose of this review by Lotus from Lost Vape.

https://lostvape.com/product-item/q-pro-pod-kit/





Introduction

Lost Vape are known for their quality regulated devices hosting the DNA chipset and have gained a great reputation as well as manufacturing quality affordable devices through their sister brand Modefined. The Orion DNA GO saw their entry into the AIO Pod market which was followed by a couple more pod systems under the Quest brand which houses a proprietary chipset one of which was a budget version of the Orion. More recently we saw the release of the Orion Plus which is an upgraded version of the Orion DNA Go offering replaceable coils, better compatibility and has 5 rather than 3 power settings. The Q-Pro Kit is both the updated version of the Orion Q and the budget version of the Orion Plus offering the same 5 power settings, replaceable coils and the same excellent compatibility. The Q-Pro powered by Lost Vapes proprietary chipset may not be able to have settings altered via Escribe as the Orion Plus can but it's out the box settings are a match for most pod/AIO devices available so more than worth a look!

___________________________________________________________________



In The Box





Contents:

Lost Vape Q-Pro device
Q-pro pod
1.0ohm regular coil (installed)
0.5ohm regular coil
Lanyard
USB cable
User manual





___________________________________________________________________



Aesthetics and Ergonomics

I am not going to go into great detail as the device will be explained as the review goes on and plenty of pictures are included. The Q-Pro is a small portable device which fits in the hand nicely or can be worn around the neck using the supplied lanyard. The Chassis is Zinc Alloy and comes in different frame colours and the panels come in various materials. I received the Ochre Stabwood version, the options are Blue Stabwood, Ochre Stabwood, Red Stabwood, Silver Weave, Black Weave, Blue Weave, Gold Weave, Rainbow Weave, SS Fantasy, Black Ocean, Blue Aurora, Gold Dazzling and Rainbow. The Q-Pro is made very solidly and really can't fault it's build quality.












___________________________________________________________________



Q-Pro Specs and Features:

Size: 93x37x13.5mm
Weight: 87g
Output: 8-24W (5 power levels)
Battery: 950mAh (internal)
Display: LED indicator
E-liquid capacity: 2ml
Pods: Refillable with replaceable coils – compatible with Orion coils and pods
Top adjustable airflow
Colour/Designs: Blue Stabwood, Ochre Stabwood, Red Stabwood, Silver Weave, Black Weave, Blue Weave, Gold Weave, Rainbow Weave, SS Fantasy, Black Ocean, Blue Aurora, Gold Dazzling, Rainbow








___________________________________________________________________



The Pods

Unlike the Orion Go and original Orion Q where the coils couldn't be replaced in the pods so every time a coil no longer performed it was the whole pod that needed replacing the Q-Pro pods are like the Orion Plus pods so accommodate replaceable coils. The Q-Pro has 3 coil options which are the 1.0ohm Q-Pro regular coil but it also accommodates the Orion Plus 0.5ohm regular coil (included) and the Orion Plus 0.25ohm mesh coil, both Orion Plus coils are SS316L.

Of late only receiving one pod with pod devices is becoming the unfortunate trend so a big pro for the fact you receive both the 1.0ohm coil (pre-installed) and the 0.5ohm coil. The pod gets fixed into place via a catch that has a release switch on the side of the device towards the top, the switch and locking mechanism seems very durable and the pod snaps into place very securely. The whole of the pod is visible and the pod is not as darkly tinted as the pods for the Orion Go or original Orion Q, in fact they are just slightly tinted and the e-liquid can be clearly seen with no problems whatsoever.

The pod has a proprietary Delrin drip tip which is very comfortable between the lips, we also have adjustable airflow which is found at the base of the drip tip. The airflow control is dual mini cyclops and there is some texturing for grip, it moves less freely than on the Orion Go and Orion Q in fact it seems to be the exact same designed pod that comes with the Orion Plus and wish it was just slightly looser but i'm being a bit petty.

Also on the top of the pod we have a cap with texturing for grip, this is for filling the pod so the pod doesn't need removing to fill. The threading on the cap is good and an o-ring completes the seal, the fill hole is very generous so even glass droppers will be fine. The pod holds 2ml of e-liquid and when purchasing a replacement pod it comes with both a 0.25ohm coil pre-installed and a 0.5ohm coil when buying an Orion Plus pod (which is fully compatible) or a 1.0ohm coil (pre-installed) and an extra coil in the packaging when buying the 1.0ohm pod. Just the coils can be purchased as the pods should last for many coil changes, all 3 coil types come in packs of five.








___________________________________________________________________



Fitting The Coils

As mentioned one of the upgrades is that the pod accommodates replacement coils. The replacement coils come attached to a rectangular base section so rather than unscrewing the base from the pod and then the coils being screwed inside that base the whole base section is replaced with each coil change.

To remove a coil you need to unscrew the drip tip and adjustable airflow section, this allows you to touch the top of the chimney section of the installed coil. You need to press down on the chimney with a bit of force which moves the coil downwards, now enough of the base section can be gripped to pull out the base and coil section.

Installing the new base and coil section is just the simple task of press fitting into place and then screwing the drip tip/airflow section back into place which screws on to the top of the chimney.

Cons are hard to find with the Q-Pro as a couple of the cons i had with the first generation Orion's have been addressed but i must say trying to remove the pre-installed coil took quite some effort although once you have had e-liquid going through the pod removing the coil after the first initial time was easier.










___________________________________________________________________



Using The Q-Pro

The Q-Pro despite not having the DNA Go chip is still quite an advanced pod system but unlike the Orion Plus you can't alter the settings using Escribe and it has no Replay feature, apart from that it works very similar to the Orion Plus just at half the price.
On one side of the device we have a round fire button towards the top and a horizontal pill shaped mode button towards the bottom, below this is an LED indicator light followed by the micro USB port. The device can be locked and unlocked with 5 clicks of the fire button and with the device unlocked a quick click of the fire button shows the battery status, the indicator also shows battery status while vaping.
The battery status indication is really spot on with the Orion DNA Go devices having 5 tiers well spaced out but unfortunately only 3 tiers on the Q-Pro and terribly spread out in my opinion and is the following:

Green = 50% - 100%
Blue = 8% - 50%
Red = 0% - 8%

The Q-Pro auto detects the resistance of the coil in the pod and adjusts the output accordingly giving the option of five power settings which is the main upgrade to the Orion Q which only has three. When it detects the 1.0ohm regular coil is inserted it gives 5 power setting options for MTL mode and when it detects the 0.25 mesh coil is inserted it gives 5 power settings options for DL mode, the settings given for the 0.5ohm regular coil are suited for both a loose MTL or Restricted direct lung hit. You can change your power setting by simply pressing the mode button, each press takes you to the next setting and the setting you are on is indicated by the colour of the LED. In MTL mode (1.0ohm coil) White is 8 watts, Blue is 10 watts, Red is 12 watts, Yellow is 14 watts and Purple is 16 watts. When in DL mode (0.25ohm coil) White is 15 watts, Blue is 17 watts, Red is 20 watts, Yellow is 22 watts and Purple is 24 watts. Finally when using the 0.5ohm coil White is 12 watts, Blue is 13 watts, Red is 16 watts, Yellow is 18 watts and Purple is 20 watts.





___________________________________________________________________



Pod Compatibility

The good news is all previous Orion coils and Pods are compatible. So both the original pods for the Orion DNA Go and Orion Q will fit although it does recommend for both the 0.5ohm and 0.25ohm DNA Go pods only the first 2 settings (white and Blue) are used. Also the pods for the Orion Plus are identical and both coils fully compatible, in fact the 0.5ohm Orion Plus coil is even included with the kit.





___________________________________________________________________



Protections

Short Circuit Protection
Temperature Protection
Low Battery Protection
Over-charge Protection
Low/High Resistance Protection





___________________________________________________________________



My Experience Using The Q-Pro

Just like the Orion Plus i like the Q-Pro a lot and the types of draws you can achieve suit my preferred style of vaping but it does need pointing out despite it being marketed for both MTL and DL the only MTL you can achieve is a loose draw even with the airflow closed right down. After saying that when reviewing the Orion Plus i did say very loose rather than loose because the 1.0ohm coil pre-installed in this device does give a more genuine MTL draw compared to the other coils even if still on the loose side. The adjustable airflow does work well but the cyclops nature of it really just gives varying restricted lung draws and the very loose MTL draw you can get with the other 2 compatible coils works equally as well with both coils on all the settings, the higher the setting the warmer the vape.
Having a pod with replaceable coils is along with having 5 instead of 3 power settings the two main upgrades but a lot of work (and improvement) have gone into the coils themselves which was also noticeable with the Orion Plus. The flavour with both original Orion Go pods was very good but had quite a long break in period and also struggled to wick when chain vaping or using any liquid thicker than 50/50. I didn't use the original Orion Q but they were pretty much the same type of coils so i would imagine suffered similar problems. All three replaceable coils if anything are giving even better flavour with next to no break in time and wick so much better which in turn have improved their longevity greatly, for me the 0.25ohm mesh coil (not included) edges it when it comes to which coil i prefer out of the Orion Plus coils but i am loving the 1.0ohm coil on the Yellow (14W) setting with airflow just open for e really nice MTL vape even if on the loose side. The 950mAh battery gave really good life with the 1.0ohm coil lasting most of the day but with the Orion Plus coils it will need charging during the day and i would consider battery life about par for this type of device. I kept missing when it was fully charged as i was relying on looking at the charging device as the charge completed and even i haven't got that sad that i will permanently stare at a charging device to be 100% accurate but can say it was charged within 1 and half hours which for a 950mAh pod device supporting pass-through is acceptable in my opinion. Another thing i noticed is although the better the flavour usually the higher the juice consumption, not in this case. I noticed with the Orion Plus how efficient both coils were on e-liquid and the 1.0ohm coil even more making 2ml a good capacity. When it comes to performance we are only dealing with wattage settings and the proprietary chip performs admirably, the device fires in an instant with immediate ramp up.





___________________________________________________________________



Likes

Very good build quality
Stabwood, Weave or Honeycomb panels
5 Frame Colours
Pocket friendly, comfortable in hand
Comfortable drip tip
Adjustable airflow
Replaceable Coils
1.0ohm and 0.5ohm regular coils included
0.25ohm Mesh coil also available
All past Orion pods and coils compatible
Large 950mAh Battery (compared to average pod device)
Battery charges in about 1.5 hours (fair)
Supports Pass-through
Battery status indication
Pods fit with durable catch (release switch on side of device)
Pods fit very securely
Top fill with generous fill port
Auto detects resistance and alters power settings accordingly
5 power settings
Can clearly see juice level
2ml Capacity
Efficient E-liquid consumption
Coils have next to no break in time
Very good flavour from all 3 available coils
Wicks fine with all types of juices i used (up to 70VG)
Average longevity (much improved)
Performed well with instant ramp up
Half the price of Orion Plus

Cons

Only a loose MTL for MTL vapers (restricted lung vapers are well catered for)
Airflow control ring slightly tight
Pre-installed coil/base section was very tight
Battery status indication poorly executed (3 tiers badly spaced out)





I would once again like to thank Lotus from Lost Vape for supplying the Q-Pro Kit for the purpose of this review.

https://lostvape.com/product-item/q-pro-pod-kit/

___________________________________________________________________

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (23/11/19)

We need a yawn button. Not for your review but for another boring pod that looks and do the same as all other 10 they made

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (23/11/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> We need a yawn button. Not for your review but for another boring pod that looks and do the same as all other 10 they made


Lol, well actually it's 4 and really 2 as they released the Orion DNA Go with the Orion Q giving a non DNA option at half the price and then they have simply updated both devices. Both new devices are much improved from the originals so job done!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (23/11/19)

Timwis said:


> Hi Ecigssa members, In this review i take a look at the Q-Pro Kit from Lost Vape. The Q-Pro Kit was supplied for the purpose of this review by Lotus from Lost Vape.
> 
> https://lostvape.com/product-item/q-pro-pod-kit/
> 
> ...



Nice looking pod with what looks like good features and good performance @Timwis , but not over complicating it. Great review!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (23/11/19)

Nice review @Timwis .
Those wood panels are +10.
I read somewhere that the pods are interchangeable so it can be used to upgrade the non replaceable coil pods.
At least the device is being advanced instead of bringing out something totally different and nobody likes it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (23/11/19)

Resistance said:


> Nice review @Timwis .
> Those wood panels are +10.
> I read somewhere that the pods are interchangeable so it can be used to upgrade the non replaceable coil pods.
> At least the device is being advanced instead of bringing out something totally different and nobody likes it.



It's a bit confusing because if you look at the comparability chart when it comes to the first generation it says the DNA Go needs upgrading to an Orion Plus (firmware upgrade) to be compatible with the Orion Plus pod and coils but i can only believe that's for best results as the pods with coil fit perfectly and they are both SS coils so ok for TC or Power.
In fact i remember i tried and they did work so must be upgrade for best results. The old Orion Q both the pods for the Q-Pro and Orion Plus fit (because the pods are identical) but for some reason it says on the compatibility chart only the Q-Pro coils work on the Orion Q but not the Orion Plus coils, yes the Q series are not TC but still don't understand why if the pod fits why the Orion Plus coils wouldn't work and because i don't have the Orion Q i can't check.

Anyway the compatibility chart is pictured in the review and as pointed out i believe it's based on best results and compatibility is even better than printed but one thing that is certain is that the Q-Pro is compatible with all previous Orion Pods and Coils.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (23/11/19)

Timwis said:


> It's a bit confusing because if you look at the comparability chart when it comes to the first generation it says the DNA Go needs upgrading to an Orion Plus (firmware upgrade) to be compatible with the Orion Plus pod and coils but i can only believe that's for best results as the pods with coil fit perfectly and they are both SS coils so ok for TC or Power.
> In fact i remember i tried and they did work so must be upgrade for best results. The old Orion Q both the pods for the Q-Pro and Orion Plus fit (because the pods are identical) but for some reason it says on the compatibility chart only the Q-Pro coils work on the Orion Q but not the Orion Plus coils, yes the Q series are not TC but still don't understand why if the pod fits why the Orion Plus coils wouldn't work and because i don't have the Orion Q i can't check.
> 
> Anyway the compatibility chart is pictured in the review and as pointed out i believe it's based on best results and compatibility is even better than printed but one thing that is certain is that the Q-Pro is compatible with all previous Orion Pods and Coils.


I think I read it on the lost vape site a few weeks back.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (23/11/19)

I will confirm later

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (23/11/19)

Reading that made me want to get one ,but the list is so long before that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (23/11/19)

Resistance said:


> I will confirm later


After another study of the chart it appears the 1.0ohm coil both for the old Orion Q and Q-Pro must be kanthal and because the DNA Go devices run in TC to accommodate Replay that's why they will not work.

So the only thing on the chart i would query is why it says the Orion Plus Coils don't work with the old Orion Q because the Q-Pro and Orion Plus is the same pod so would fit and the coils being SS would still work in power mode.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (23/11/19)

Timwis said:


> After another study of the chart it appears the 1.0ohm coil both for the old Orion Q and Q-Pro must be kanthal and because the DNA Go devices run in TC to accommodate Replay that's why they will not work.
> 
> So the only thing on the chart i would query is why it says the Orion Plus Coils don't work with the old Orion Q because the Q-Pro and Orion Plus is the same pod so would fit and the coils being SS would still work in power mode.



Maybe they meant won't work in TC mode,but failed to explain further???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (23/11/19)

Resistance said:


> Maybe they meant won't work in TC mode,but failed to explain further???


Anyway personally i believe those that like the original Orion Q now having the 5 power settings (rather than 3) and the fact the Q-Pro is compatible with everything is worth the upgrade.

And for those that like the original Orion DNA Go device get a better deal because instead of needing to buy the Orion Plus a simple firmware upgrade will change the Orion Go into the Orion Plus minus any branding on the device itself of course.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (23/11/19)

Resistance said:


> Maybe they meant won't work in TC mode,but failed to explain further???


If they don't work as printed it may be the resistance isn't accepted of the 0.25 and 0.5 coil on the Orion Q other than that i can't think of any reason for them not to work!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (24/11/19)

Resistance said:


> I will confirm later


Can't access their site since last night.they might have issues

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (24/11/19)

Resistance said:


> Can't access their site since last night.they might have issues


They are ok their end i can access it just fine got it up this very minute.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

